# Need some advice on which CF tripod and ballhead combo I should get.



## amgc32 (Apr 29, 2012)

After much research I finally narrowed my choices down to 2 combos. Im thinking of getting a Manfrotto 190cxpro3 with a 054 magnesium ballhead and place a RRS Lever clamp with RRS plates. Or should I just get a 190cxpro3 with a RRS BH-40 ballhead? The 054 has a 22lbs load capacity and will be around $550 for the whole set compared to the 2nd combo which the BH-40 only has a 15lbs load capacity and a little under $700. It will be holding a 5D MK III with a 24-105mm and soon a 70-200mm f2.8 IS II.

Im also thinking of getting a batt. grip and do you think the 190cxpro3 can hold a Konovo slider? I think the 190cxpro3 has a rating of 11lbs. load capacity. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the Manfrottos MFPro3, which is basically the old version of the tripod you are considering. I haven't used either of the heads, but remember the load capacity for the tripod includes the weight of the head. Personally, I don't think there is much point getting a head that can take significantly more weight than the tripod unless you plan on using the head on another tripod as well (or at a later date). I found that while the 190 is fine for landscapes and the 100-400 in calm conditions, when the wind picks up, it isn't as sturdy as I would like. When I got my 300 f/2.8, I decided to get the Giottos 8241 (I think that's the right model), it cost around the same price and is much sturdier. The downside, it doesn't drop down quite as low and isn't as flexible for macro work. However, Giottos also do other models that would fit better for low down work, also you can replace the standard centre column with a short version. They also have a choice between twist and lever grip legs. The other thing I like about them, is the metal hinge on the shoulder of the legs, rather than plastic like on the Manfrotto tripods.


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 29, 2012)

I have to agree with Kernuak. I own the 190 MF4 and it is pretty lightweight. I consider it a specialty tripod for when light weight is an overriding consideration, like when I have to walk six miles with my photo equipment on my back. With the legs extended, I've never used it without a remote release but with the legs and center column retracted, it makes a really nice tabletop tripod for my 300 f/2.8. My 055 MF3 is a much better general purpose tripod.

Hope that helps


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 29, 2012)

You may want to consider a head with an Arca Swiss type quick release plate to balance your heavier lenses quickly and easily too.

sek



Bob Howland said:


> I have to agree with Kernuak. I own the 190 MF4 and it is pretty lightweight. I consider it a specialty tripod for when light weight is an overriding consideration, like when I have to walk six miles with my photo equipment on my back. With the legs extended, I've never used it without a remote release but with the legs and center column retracted, it makes a really nice tabletop tripod for my 300 f/2.8. My 055 MF3 is a much better general purpose tripod.
> 
> Hope that helps


----------

